# Blood results same day



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi folks,


Just wondering where I could get blood results (fsh, lh etc) turned around quickly? I am with argc in London and need to get results back to them same day. I'm based in the north west. 


Thanks


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

You can try origin but it may work out pricey as I need a hcg test done and it cost £175 my clinic charges £45 but like yourself my clinic is across the water


----------

